# is this jd a hybrid?



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I picked this guy up the other day because i thought it was a hybrid, to me it looks like a jd mixed with maybe a texas?
 






but i could be way off.

Heres a pic, its about 2.5 - 3"
View attachment 73205


View attachment 73208


But im not quite sure, maybe it is a full jd, it just doens't look like my other jd's that are around 4" here are pics of them to compare.
View attachment 73206


View attachment 73207


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

could be a JD x carpinte

thats what id say...or a texas. texas and carpinte are pretty similar looking sometimes.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Um, I'd have to see more pics but I'm guessing it's a texas. I dont see any JD in it at all.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

acestro said:


> Um, I'd have to see more pics but I'm guessing it's a texas. I dont see any JD in it at all.
> [snapback]1159923[/snapback]​


i'll try to get morem pics, i see alot of jd in it, but theres something else in there im pretty sure


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Hmm...I'm not sure. I've seen lots of varient colors and shades on a JD but that one is shaped a bit different as well.

Dunno.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks like a texas to me but to be honest, juvenile cichlids aren't my forte and I wouldn't know the difference between most american cichlids at that size.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Looks like a texas to me but to be honest, juvenile cichlids aren't my forte and I wouldn't know the difference between most american cichlids at that size.
> [snapback]1161089[/snapback]​


i swear its a texas if not atleast part texas


----------



## ineedabox (Apr 20, 2004)

Maybe you'll know when it gets older.

Maybe it's a new species? But maybe it's not.

Who cares?








t's cool anyways.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks like a skinny texas cichlid to me. beef that fool up


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> Looks like a skinny texas cichlid to me. beef that fool up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i'll work on it!!!

I've owned texas's in the past, i've actueally bred them and this fish follows the same traits so far, but as most young cichlids its hard to tell exactly what kind they are, but im positiive its not a jd


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Ok here u go lemmy, u juvi cichlid master! heres some more pics from every angle.
View attachment 73507


View attachment 73508


View attachment 73509


View attachment 73510


View attachment 73511


i bet my last $3 its atleast part texas


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Well, you'd win that if I was a betting man









That's a pure texas. No dempsey in it at all









also, it's a boy


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

It's actually very very close to a true texas. Many fish today appear to be cyanoguttatus x carpintis. I think that one is all cyanoguttatus.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

The last three pics are definately showing a Texas. Well..... I'm almost 100% sure


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------

